

Happy Holidays from First Round Capital - e1ven
http://holiday2009.firstround.com/

======
ekanes
Brilliant. Along with being a classy holiday message, it's great social proof
that startups are happy with them.

------
stewiecat
If I'd known the video was going to get this kind of coverage I'd have
rescheduled the meeting that confliected with this. Oh well...

------
david927
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0oyaA1iNFs>

------
davidmurphy
I just met with a partner from First Round today during their "Office Hours"
in L.A. What a cool VC firm.

------
ctingom
What a great video.

